# Review



## mukul (Mar 30, 2015)

How would you rate this?


----------



## mukul (Mar 31, 2015)

This was shot with 2MP NOKIA, is there any chance to improve it if a DSLR used?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi mukul!



mukul said:


> How would you rate this?


Let's see:
Overall it is a really nice sunset picture. I like it. You captured the mood, the atmosphere quite well.
The only thing I don't like is the visible power line and pylon. That's somehow killing the mood, but could be handled/deleted in post production.

If you want me to start nitpicking:
Color looks good, maybe could be put a little bit more to the reds, but that depends on taste and how your screen is calibrated.
Composition: 
Horizon is well placed in the lower part of the picture as the light in the sky is the important thing here.
The canal/river is well leading the view to the horizon and sky. It is good that it is not straight but diagonal. That makes it more interesting.
The background is brighter than the foreground because of the illuminated clouds. That gives the pic depth.
It would have been more harmonic if the lines of the canal lead the eye to the brightest part. But that's not always possible. And here it gives the pic more tension.
The banks are dark, almost black. that leads the attention even more to the sky. It is not important to see details here as long as there is nothing important to the "story" like a boat, people, etc.



> This was shot with 2MP NOKIA, is there any chance to improve it if a DSLR used?


As a lot of people say: The best camera is the one in your hand / the one that's available at this very moment.
That's simply true.

If you had had a DSLR at this moment it would or could have given you some advantages and improvements (if used properly). Most important are:
- bigger sensor, bigger, better lens: more light gathering, lower ISO, lower noise possible, more contrast, more color saturation
- more MP: if in focus, more detail, possibility for bigger pints 
- shooting RAW: more possibilities in post production, especially white balance and color rendering
- use of filters: if important, you could use a graduation filter to get the foreground better exposed. 
Or a polarizing filter to get more contrast and detail in the sky. But maybe negative for reflections on the water.

But still it's a nice picture of a nice moment.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 1, 2015)

I like the scene, I like how you framed, reflections in water of this sort are most always good, even the utility pole array is placed rather unobtrusively.
BUT, it's a great argument against phone cams, there's just no fine detail, any print would have to be tiny.
Regarding the utility pole array, utility poles are a fact of modern landscapes. Choices are to incorporate them as elements of interest which I think was well done here, or alter reality in post which I think would have detracted from this image.

Good, no, great eye, poor camera.
Sure, the best camera is the one with you, but in challenging light a phone cam has great potential to disappoint.


----------

